# M&S: €5 off on €25 spend on food or flowers 14 - 18 Aug



## Marion (14 Aug 2014)

https://pages.newsletter.marksandspencer.eu/dot_IE_Food_offer/

Just print the voucher above. T & C apply as stated on the voucher.

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Aug 2014)

By God, a woman on a mission, searching for food vouchers at 7.25 a.m., must have been hungry 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AgathaC (15 Aug 2014)

I got that voucher too,  just wondering what does 'branded food' mean? 
I probably won't get to use it, but just curious.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Aug 2014)

M&S now sell Lyons tea-bags and other non-M&S brands Coke etc so it refers to non-M&S products basically.


----------



## AgathaC (15 Aug 2014)

Thanks, I was wondering if that was what it meant alright.


----------

